# Algae Help! algae invasion



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

I need help on my fish tank. The algae is taking over my tank. Its a dark green/brown and is like a blanket and isn't hairly algae like i see in this section. Is it really algae?
Look_


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC :mrgreen:

Can't really tell from your pictures, but from your description sounds like you have Blue Green Algea (Cyano) which is actually a bacteria. You can get rid of it with a 5 day blackout or with E-Mycin, which is my preferred method.

Here is a couple of websites to help you out...

http://www.skepticalaquarist.com/docs/algae/cyano.shtml

http://www.aquariaplants.com/alqaeproblems.htm


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks.
Does a few minute a day for 5 days still a blackout? Cuz its in my room, and i gotta go in and out and needs light? Though i probaly gonna try the E-Mycin first.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like you have very few plants in your tank, and that will encourage bluegreen algae as well as other algae types. Try adding some fast-growing plants, such as Hygrophila difformis or water sprite (Ceratopteris). When the tank gets crowded with the fast growers, you can trim them back enough to allow the more slow growing species you desire to replace them.


----------

